# Does anyone else here find instagram offensive



## Kbarredo

Lately on facebook I have been seeing lots of instagrammed photos. I understand people just have fun messing around with all the vintage looking filters. Today I almost lost it on a friend though. She put up a pic of her cat. It just looked like a quick snapshot by someone who has never studied the field of photography. But of course it had a vintage over saturated filter from instagram.
People started commenting on how awesome it looked and she actually had the nerve to say " Yeah I have a natural eye for photography". I almost lost it on her today.
The reason I hate instagram is it takes away from the art of photography. People stop looking at the message, the lighting, the mood, the composition, and the emotion that is put into a photo. Instead they start looking at the cool effects. Its like saying a movie is good just because it had lots of explosions. Now don't get me wrong there have been some awesome users of instagram. Those people realize that instagram is just a tool that has its place and not a crutch that can turn poorly composed photos into decent ones.
It takes the beautiful, artistic, classy and charismatic woman that is photography and turns it into a bar star that hides under 2lbs of makeup and makes out with other women.


----------



## vipgraphx

I think you are looking into it to much. Life is to short to worry about those petty little things. To add to that times are changing and that is life. Photography is nothing but an expression of ones self behind the lens. What people want to do with it is totally fine with me. They are entitled to say what they want as it is our first amendment and add filters as they choose. I am sure those same people are not taking any business away from a paid professional photographer so who cares......Unless someone pays another person to do a wedding with instagram photography then those pros better start learning how to use iphones and vintage looking filters....but, offensive no way.....


----------



## Nikon_Dude

I use instagram. Most of my pictures that originated from my DSLR do not get touched by instagram's filters. Many that I took with my cell phone end up looking better after applying a filter, especially with that button at the top, not sure what it does but looks like it compensates for exposure and adds some contrast.  

What pisses me off about instagram is that it forces you to crop your all your pictures, to a square. You can throw composition out the window.


----------



## chuasam

If she wants to have fun with Instagram, why shouldn't she be allowed to have fun. It's still photography...and better yet - it's fun.


----------



## Helen B

It looks like a last resort for the talentless. No wonder it is worth so much money.


----------



## Derrel

Kbarredo said:


> Lately on facebook I have been seeing lots of instagrammed photos. I understand people just have fun messing around with all the vintage looking filters. Today I almost lost it on a friend though. She put up a pic of her cat. It just looked like a quick snapshot by someone who has never studied the field of photography. But of course it had a vintage over saturated filter from instagram.
> People started commenting on how awesome it looked and she actually had the nerve to say " Yeah I have a natural eye for photography". I almost lost it on her today.
> The reason I hate instagram is it takes away from the art of photography. People stop looking at the message, the lighting, the mood, the composition, and the emotion that is put into a photo. Instead they start looking at the cool effects. Its like saying a movie is good just because it had lots of explosions. Now don't get me wrong there have been some awesome users of instagram. Those people realize that instagram is just a tool that has its place and not a crutch that can turn poorly composed photos into decent ones.
> It takes the beautiful, artistic, classy and charismatic woman that is photography and turns it into a bar star that hides under 2lbs of makeup and makes out with other women.



A most excellent rant dude. And to think, Facebook just payed one billion dollars for Instagram. Huh.


----------



## cgipson1

Helen B said:


> It looks like a last resort for the talentless. No wonder it is worth so much money.



Very well said, Helen!


----------



## Forkie

Some people *do *like films just because they have explosions.

But seriously, what's the difference between using Instagram, Gimp, Photoshop, Paint Shop Pro, PhotoTools (I just discovered this one!), downloading actions online etc., etc.?  It's just another editing tool and if it gives you the effect you want on your photo, then run with it! 

I wonder if the Instagram forum has a thread complaining about photographers that use DSLRs being elitist/purist/pedantic/snobbish/spoil sports/party police.

Let them eat cake.


----------



## Village Idiot

Not everyone has the money for more than a P&S or cell phone and there see to be a lot of younger users on instagram. I'm not worried about my business and I could care less if they how good of a photographer they think they are. It's all art of some type or another and the more people that appreciate the arts the more chances we'll have of keeping programs like that in schools that would rather spend all their money on sporting programs to be able to bring in lots of money rather than have classes like photography and art. 

Hell, even the local boys and girls club used to have a photography class with medium format film cameras. That's more than I ever had in high school.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Instagram is the photographic equivalent of a guy in a mid eighties V6 Camaro doing donuts in the rain.  It's fun for the ignorant, leave them be.


----------



## Jeff92

bentcountershaft said:


> Instagram is the photographic equivalent of a guy in a mid eighties V6 Camaro doing donuts in the rain.  It's fun for the ignorant, leave them be.


 
I just loled like an idiot at work. Thanks for that
 Also, like most other things, I believe the instagram phase will come and go much like anything else.  Phone cameras have had special camera apps with filters for a while now. Instagram is just the latest fad. Be happy it hit android a few week ago and not a few months from bow because the android instgram wave will settle soon and it will eventually lose it's "trendy" status and just become annoying


----------



## MTVision

Kbarredo said:
			
		

> Lately on facebook I have been seeing lots of instagrammed photos. I understand people just have fun messing around with all the vintage looking filters. Today I almost lost it on a friend though. She put up a pic of her cat. It just looked like a quick snapshot by someone who has never studied the field of photography. But of course it had a vintage over saturated filter from instagram.
> People started commenting on how awesome it looked and she actually had the nerve to say " Yeah I have a natural eye for photography". I almost lost it on her today.
> The reason I hate instagram is it takes away from the art of photography. People stop looking at the message, the lighting, the mood, the composition, and the emotion that is put into a photo. Instead they start looking at the cool effects. Its like saying a movie is good just because it had lots of explosions. Now don't get me wrong there have been some awesome users of instagram. Those people realize that instagram is just a tool that has its place and not a crutch that can turn poorly composed photos into decent ones.
> It takes the beautiful, artistic, classy and charismatic woman that is photography and turns it into a bar star that hides under 2lbs of makeup and makes out with other women.



Your going to see it even more since Facebook just acquired instagram!


----------



## o hey tyler

95% of people don't realize why instagram crops their images to a square.


----------



## Derrel

I shot my very first Instagram photo about two weeks ago. I captioned it, "One small step for a camera. One giant leap for Derrel-kind."


----------



## gsgary

Couldn't give a **** about Facebook and don't know what instagram is so it does not bother me


----------



## Sw1tchFX

In my opinion, there's not really a whole lot of difference between Instagram and Lightroom Plug-Ins.


----------



## GregB

On the list of things I find offensive, Instagram is way down. In fact, it doesn't warrant being on the list.

It is a fad, I wonder how long it will last.


----------



## analog.universe

No, not at all offensive.


This is what's offensive:


Kbarredo said:


> I almost lost it on her today.


----------



## gsgary

analog.universe said:


> No, not at all offensive.
> 
> 
> This is what's offensive:
> 
> 
> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost lost it on her today.
Click to expand...


She does not realize she messing with a 280lb powerlifter


----------



## o hey tyler

analog.universe said:


> No, not at all offensive.
> 
> 
> This is what's offensive:
> 
> 
> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost lost it on her today.
Click to expand...


Contextually, he almost lost it on her on facebook. Which would probably involve a lot of four letter words, some "U's" and "UR's", "KTHX" and "GFYS." 

If it were physical violence, that would be different.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I'm waiting for the Facebook app that allows you to lightly slap someone on the back of the head, like Gibbs on NCIS.


----------



## bhop

Weird that this is here today as I was having a little conversation about instagram with one of my friends just this morning.  He's an iphone user, i'm an android user, so he suggested I get the app so he could follow me.  I already have it, got it when it came out last week.  I've only taken two photos with it.  I guess it's ok, but 'retro camera' (android's version of hipstamatic) is much better for adding that 'old film' look, and actually lets you compose in a square "viewfinder".

My friend's argument was that instagram lets him look at my pics without searching through menus and stuff in facebook, etc.  My reply was "Just look at my flickr".   It goes on, with him complaining about flickr, but long story short, he's not a 'photographer'.  He doesn't own an actual camera.  He only uses his iphone for pics, so he just doesn't get it.  To him, the phone pics are fine for him.  To me, phone pics are not good enough.  I want the control and quality of an actual camera and want the photos I upload to sharing sites to reflect that.  Phone pics are pretty much modern day p&s cameras and this thread is basically like back in the film days when slr photographers would complain about p&s cameras..

But anyway.. do I find it offensive?  Nah.. it's just not for everyone, that's all.


----------



## mishele

Why would you get that upset over someone playing w/ a photo program? 
Why are people so insecure? lol :greenpbl:


----------



## fokker

I've never used instagram but I like a lot of the photos that I see from it on facebook.

What I find offensive are elitist camera snobs who think that because they own a DSLR and go on a photo forum that anybody who doesn't, and 'hasn't studied the field of photography', is a worthless hack. Kburrito, show me any photo that you've taken and I will show you you a better instagram. 

Anyway, shouldn't you be busy getting offended by workmates who also take photos?


----------



## jowensphoto

Not offended in the least. Instagram is a quick and easy way for folks with little/no camera knowledge to spice up their Facebook profile photos. I'd be offended if someone were trying to pass off/sell those photos, but the same goes for point and shoot. Both are perfectly acceptable so long as they aren't being used for something they aren't capable of.


----------



## chuasam

I have Instagram installed on my iPad. I haven't gotten around to using it yet. I much prefer AlienSkin Exposure4.
All the same...here's a good article to read Rant: I Love Photography &lsaquo; PhotoShelter Blog


----------



## chuasam

mishele said:


> Why would you get that upset over someone playing w/ a photo program?
> Why are people so insecure? lol :greenpbl:


Some people wish they invented Instagram and made a Billion Dollars from it.

There i shot my drink with my iPad as i was sipping my latte as people from Vancouver are wont to do when it rains.

And i used Instagram


----------



## DiskoJoe

Derrel said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately on facebook I have been seeing lots of instagrammed photos. I understand people just have fun messing around with all the vintage looking filters. Today I almost lost it on a friend though. She put up a pic of her cat. It just looked like a quick snapshot by someone who has never studied the field of photography. But of course it had a vintage over saturated filter from instagram.
> People started commenting on how awesome it looked and she actually had the nerve to say " Yeah I have a natural eye for photography". I almost lost it on her today.
> The reason I hate instagram is it takes away from the art of photography. People stop looking at the message, the lighting, the mood, the composition, and the emotion that is put into a photo. Instead they start looking at the cool effects. Its like saying a movie is good just because it had lots of explosions. Now don't get me wrong there have been some awesome users of instagram. Those people realize that instagram is just a tool that has its place and not a crutch that can turn poorly composed photos into decent ones.
> It takes the beautiful, artistic, classy and charismatic woman that is photography and turns it into a bar star that hides under 2lbs of makeup and makes out with other women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A most excellent rant dude. And to think, Facebook just payed one billion dollars for Instagram. Huh.
Click to expand...


They didnt pay that much because it sucks.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Ummm, Tacos!!!



Jarro taco combo by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## Overread

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm waiting for the Facebook app that allows you to lightly slap someone on the back of the head, like Gibbs on NCIS.



I'm waiting for a V-Bulletin update to add this to a forum update as a feature


----------



## CCericola

Instagram is just a photo game for your phone/ipad. There is nothing wrong with it. There were several presenters at WPPI that use instagram on their business facebook page. Again, it is just a game. like words with friends or angry birds. Chill out. *goes to start an instagram on her iphone*


----------



## rexbobcat

bhop said:
			
		

> Weird that this is here today as I was having a little conversation about instagram with one of my friends just this morning.  He's an iphone user, i'm an android user, so he suggested I get the app so he could follow me.  I already have it, got it when it came out last week.  I've only taken two photos with it.  I guess it's ok, but 'retro camera' (android's version of hipstamatic) is much better for adding that 'old film' look, and actually lets you compose in a square "viewfinder".
> 
> My friend's argument was that instagram lets him look at my pics without searching through menus and stuff in facebook, etc.  My reply was "Just look at my flickr".   It goes on, with him complaining about flickr, but long story short, he's not a 'photographer'.  He doesn't own an actual camera.  He only uses his iphone for pics, so he just doesn't get it.  To him, the phone pics are fine for him.  To me, phone pics are not good enough.  I want the control and quality of an actual camera and want the photos I upload to sharing sites to reflect that.  Phone pics are pretty much modern day p&s cameras and this thread is basically like back in the film days when slr photographers would complain about p&s cameras..
> 
> But anyway.. do I find it offensive?  Nah.. it's just not for everyone, that's all.



Go look up the iPhone 4 photoshoot from f-stoppers. Shooting with a phone doesn't make you any less of a photographer.


----------



## fokker

rexbobcat said:


> Go look up the iPhone 4 photoshoot from f-stoppers. Shooting with a phone doesn't make you any less of a photographer.



One of my favourite things ever, sometime I have to look at this and remind myself i don't need a new camera or lenses, just some more lights.


----------



## chuasam

Ranting about iPhone pictures not being photography  is like saying that it ain't sex unless it comes with satin sheets, red roses and Barry Manilow.


----------



## bhop

rexbobcat said:


> Go look up the iPhone 4 photoshoot from f-stoppers. Shooting with a phone doesn't make you any less of a photographer.



I guess.. I just meant that my friend doesn't consider himself a 'shutterbug' and doesn't own a camera other than the one on his phone.


----------



## o hey tyler

DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> They didnt pay that much because it sucks.



Wouldn't be the first time Facebook has monetized something that sucks. Ever heard of FarmVille?


----------



## Kbarredo

fokker said:


> I've never used instagram but I like a lot of the photos that I see from it on facebook.
> 
> What I find offensive are elitist camera snobs who think that because they own a DSLR and go on a photo forum that anybody who doesn't, and 'hasn't studied the field of photography', is a worthless hack. Kburrito, show me any photo that you've taken and I will show you you a better instagram.
> 
> Anyway, shouldn't you be busy getting offended by workmates who also take photos?


 You obviously didn't read my whole post. I have no problem with people that know how to use instagram as an editing software. I have no problem with what the photo was taken with. I have a problem with people who take crappy snapshots of of themselves with duck lips, instagramming it and calling it photography. If you can take good photos with instagram and an iphone then I will call it photography and you deserve acknowledgement.
I also have no problem with people having fun with it. Like I said my problem is how people use it as a crutch to make a bad picture ok by adding a bunch of bad filters. It makes ignorant people think photography is just about fancy post processing.
Good joke about my last name by the way. Like I haven't heard that a hundred times. Simple minds make simple jokes.


----------



## fokker

Well, my point was more along the lines of why you always seem to get hung up on what other 'photographers' (and I'm using the term loosely here) are doing. You seem really insecure about your own photographic ability. Who cares if people like what you consider a bad photo? Just accept that some people haven't studied the art of photography like you so clearly have and find vintage effects and the people in the photos to be more appealing than the rule of thirds or a good tonal range.

Nice neck by the way, lol.


----------



## chuasam

fokker said:


> Well, my point was more along the lines of why you always seem to get hung up on what other 'photographers' (and I'm using the term loosely here) are doing. You seem really insecure about your own photographic ability. Who cares if people like what you consider a bad photo? Just accept that some people haven't studied the art of photography like you so clearly have and find vintage effects and the people in the photos to be more appealing than the rule of thirds or a good tonal range.
> 
> Nice neck by the way, lol.


 Damn...don't get the moderators closing this thread on us. There is a valid argument to be had.
Ducky lips and snapshots are still bona fide photographs. Good photography? No. But Photography never the less.

Just like a shot of a woman on a couch using a wide angle lens distorting her head is, in the mind of some, boudoir photography.


----------



## chuasam

o hey tyler said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt pay that much because it sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time Facebook has monetized something that sucks. Ever heard of FarmVille?
Click to expand...

Don't get me started...I used to work with  people who consider Farmville a legitimate video game *LOL*
and YoVille ...and Mafia Wars...grrr


----------



## o hey tyler

chuasam said:
			
		

> Don't get me started...I used to work with  people who consider Farmville a legitimate video game *LOL*
> and YoVille ...and Mafia Wars...grrr



It's as depressing as it is comical.


----------



## BlairWright

Meh, it is what it is.. I don't use it, doubt I ever will..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

chuasam said:


> Ranting about iPhone pictures not being photography  is like saying that it ain't sex unless it comes with satin sheets, red roses and *Barry White*.



Fixed.


----------



## OscarWilde

I'd be less concerned with the person using the program than the friends who paid them all the great comments 

If not for drama and amusement, what exactly are you using facebook for? It serves no other purpose. 

Just sit back and laugh at these people; there is no sense being frustrated!


----------



## cgipson1

OscarWilde said:


> I'd be less concerned with the person using the program than the friends who paid them all the great comments
> 
> If not for drama and amusement, what exactly are you using facebook for? It serves no other purpose.
> 
> Just sit back and laugh at these people; there is no sense being frustrated!



Good common sense! I think that instagram is the average MWAC Pro's wet dream... let 'em have it! lol!


----------



## mishele

chuasam said:


> Ranting about iPhone pictures not being photography  is like saying that it ain't sex unless it comes with satin sheets, red roses and Barry Manilow.


I thought that was the only way to have sex???!!!


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ranting about iPhone pictures not being photography  is like saying that it ain't sex unless it comes with satin sheets, red roses and Barry Manilow.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was the only way to have sex???!!!
Click to expand...


What..... with an IPHONE?   :greenpbl:


----------



## mishele

IPhone sex is bad.


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> IPhone sex is bad.



I won't ask how you know!!!          :greenpbl:


----------



## IByte

Forkie said:
			
		

> I wonder if the Instagram forum has a thread complaining about photographers that use DSLRs being elitist/purist/pedantic/snobbish/spoil sports/party police.
> 
> Let them eat cake.



You forgot GWACS, Double Decker GWACS...and why can't they eat a double steak, black beans Chipolte


----------



## mishele

Some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> What..... with an IPHONE?   :greenpbl:



Droid all the way lol.


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What..... with an IPHONE?   :greenpbl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Droid all the way lol.
Click to expand...


SICKO!!! lol!


----------



## KmH

"These aren't the droids we're looking for. You can go about your business. Move along. Move along."


----------

